# Anfänger sucht einfach Montage fürs angeln auf Brassen und Rotfedern in der Weser



## Nimos (20. August 2008)

moin,

bin noch Anfänger und wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir ne ganz einfach Montage+Tipps und Tricks fürs angeln auf Rotfedern und Brassen geben könnt (angle sonst nur mit der Spinnrute) zum Gewässer wollte damit in der Weser angeln is vorm Wehr deswegen kann man die Strömung nicht wirklich bestimmen mal mehr mal weniger, hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.

danke   #h


----------



## schrauber78 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Anfänger sucht einfach Montage fürs angeln auf Brassen und Rotfedern in der Weser*

Schnurstopper > Perle > Wirbel mit Einhänger für Pose oder Grundblei (einfach auf die Hauptschnur fädeln) > Perle > Blei (zum Pose ausbleien) > Wirbel mit Einhänger mit einem Clinchknoten befestigen (zum schnellen wechseln der Haken)


----------



## naturkoeder (20. August 2008)

*AW: Anfänger sucht einfach Montage fürs angeln auf Brassen und Rotfedern in der Weser*

Die weser ist cool!
Hab mit dieser simplen montage immer gut dort gefangen:

-Feederrute
-wirbel auf die Hauptschnur auffädeln
-andren wirbel vorne an der hauptschnur festknoten
-fertig vorfach/haken in den angeknoteten wirbel einhängen
-futterkorb deiner wahl in den aufgefädelten wirbel einhängen
-Köder dran/futterkorb mit Futterbeladen  ->fertig

Hast du denn eine Feederrute? #c


----------



## Nimos (20. August 2008)

*AW: Anfänger sucht einfach Montage fürs angeln auf Brassen und Rotfedern in der Weser*

ne aber das mich grundblei hört sich nett an also eine aalmontage mit maden sozusagen?


----------



## Andy-583 (20. August 2008)

*AW: Anfänger sucht einfach Montage fürs angeln auf Brassen und Rotfedern in der Weser*

Genau! Alternativ kannst Du dann auch nen Futterkorb statt Grundblei nehmen!


----------



## lsski (20. August 2008)

*AW: Anfänger sucht einfach Montage fürs angeln auf Brassen und Rotfedern in der Weser*



Nimos schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> bin noch Anfänger und wollt mal fragen ob ihr mir ne ganz einfach Montage+Tipps und Tricks fürs angeln auf Rotfedern und Brassen geben könnt (angle sonst nur mit der Spinnrute) zum Gewässer wollte damit in der Weser angeln is vorm Wehr deswegen kann man die Strömung nicht wirklich bestimmen mal mehr mal weniger, hoffe Ihr könnt mir helfen.
> 
> danke  #h


 

ALDI Futter :  Paniermehl - Vanillezucker - Maden

Futterkorb - Brassen Rotaugen und Co.

So wahren meine Anfänge und der Rest ist deine Phantasie zum Erfolg!

hau rein Jeff

Lg Jeff


----------



## naturkoeder (20. August 2008)

*AW: Anfänger sucht einfach Montage fürs angeln auf Brassen und Rotfedern in der Weser*

Ich würde einen Futterkorb deswegenvorziehen da es wenn du weit rauswirfst schwierig wird mit der Hand anzufüttern... Mit futterkorb hast du alles direkt am platz--und ist ja sozusagen auch ein blei...

und dann wie schon gesasgt wurde eifnach paniermehl usw...


----------



## Nimos (21. August 2008)

*AW: Anfänger sucht einfach Montage fürs angeln auf Brassen und Rotfedern in der Weser*

ok danke aber wie bemerke ich da den biss wenn ich keine Feederrute habe?


----------



## Molke-Drink (21. August 2008)

*AW: Anfänger sucht einfach Montage fürs angeln auf Brassen und Rotfedern in der Weser*

Hab den Troöt mal ein wenig überflogen....
Mit was für ner Rute willste den Fischen?
Wenn du keine Feeder hast nimm irgendeine Rute womit du weit werfen kannst aber die ne leichte Spitze hat...
Dazu würd ich dir die Schlaufenmontage empfehlen..Man braucht nix dazu kaufen und ist leicht zu binden...Und wichtiger,kein stärkeres Vorfach als 14er!!!


----------



## Nimos (21. August 2008)

*AW: Anfänger sucht einfach Montage fürs angeln auf Brassen und Rotfedern in der Weser*

ok ich werds einfach mal probieren


----------



## naturkoeder (21. August 2008)

*AW: Anfänger sucht einfach Montage fürs angeln auf Brassen und Rotfedern in der Weser*

Wenn du keine Feeder hast, solltest du (wie schon gesagt wurde) eine andere Rute nehmen die eine etwas leichtere spitze hat... Also auf ejdenfall keine Brandungsrute oder sowas ...
aber wenn du öfters auf die weise angeln willst, würde ich dir schon empfehlen eine Feederrute zu kaufen... Bei mir hat se sich auf jedefnal gelohnt...

Petri Heil und schreib wies war...


----------



## lsski (21. August 2008)

*AW: Anfänger sucht einfach Montage fürs angeln auf Brassen und Rotfedern in der Weser*

Eine Feederrute oder Winkelpicke ist die beste Wahl.
Ich habe heute noch in den Satteltaschen meines Moped´s 

Zwei Silverman Telewinkelpicker mit Freilaufröllchen alles zusammen von Askari für unter 50 Tacken für den spontanen Anzitz.

Was ich damit schon alles gefangen habe..............da wahren  Barben von 2 -4 kg Zander viele Barsche und Forellen, Brassen Rotaugen Kilo Aale und und und.
Mein Vater hat sogar an dieser Angel einen 6 kg Karpfen gezogen.

Mann muss nur konseqent auf die Spitze aufpassen.
Ich verpacke sie immer extra in eine Plastickrröhre.

LG #h Jeff


----------

